# If it fits, it's safe...... right?



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope that wasn't you flipping the breaker on and off.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like a few Siemens in there. Did ya miss that 480?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Would have been an awesome video if it arc flashed right on his arm. Maybe some gloves would be a good start.

Tom


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Murrays never fit right in a GE, I learned that long ago when I attempted to place a 20-20 Westinghouse twin in a GE panel. Only genuine GE breakers .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Looks like a few Siemens in there. Did ya miss that 480?



Uh, no. Not really. Kinda indicated that in the video. 

They're all replaced with GE now.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

How much pitting was on the buss?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drspec said:


> How much pitting was on the buss?


It was unusable. I rearranged the circuits and put an unused SP breaker in that space.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Uh, no. Not really. Kinda indicated that in the video.
> 
> They're all replaced with GE now.


The two pole twenty right above the defective one was a Siemens. Looks like a few others. You replaced them right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> The two pole twenty right above the defective one was a Siemens. Looks like a few others. You replaced them right?



Yes.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

who's that weirdo in the video ? :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

No. 

If it fits, "it ships."


----------



## Tom67 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello every one


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

macmikeman?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love when people put in the wrong breakers and it burns up the bus. I can make more money replacing a panel anyway.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tom67 said:


> Hello every one


Hello


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

When I was in Wisconsin and I have see this from time to time when some dolts buy universal  breakers and they are noting but pain in arse and I have one actually burnt the buss in half and rendering the lower half useless.

That was on triphase panel and the customer was not a happy camper on that one he thought he will save about 50 bucks on tripole breaker and it did not fit very well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> It was unusable. I rearranged the circuits and put an unused SP breaker in that space.


Shoulda done a panel change on the spot.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Shoulda done a panel change on the spot.



I'm sure the landlord would be happy to pay for it on the spot as well. :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'm sure the landlord would be happy to pay for it on the spot as well. :no:


maybe he thinks you should have done it for free....?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> maybe he thinks you should have done it for free....?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Tom67 said:


> Hello every one


Hello and welcome..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Shoulda done a panel change on the spot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sure, stick any old breaker in the panel.... as long as it fits and it works, it's safe.
> 
> 
> Right?


I'll bet that bus was a little pitted..:whistling2:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I hope that wasn't you flipping the breaker on and off.





davis9 said:


> Would have been an awesome video if it arc flashed right on his arm. Maybe some gloves would be a good start.
> 
> Tom



Sissies.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Dats nawt General Lectric


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Dats nawt General Lectric



We's call it _Generous Electric_. :thumbsup:


----------

